# Addicted to golf!



## uptoscratchgolf (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey guys!

My friend and I have recently started our very tongue-in-cheek journey to professional golf 

We absolutely love playing and keen to have a round with other golf enthusiasts in and around Essex/London.

You can check us out here: Instagram and YouTube

Lukas


----------



## DRW (Oct 24, 2018)

The last video, was that at Basildon golf club ? been a few years since playing it but seem to remember the 18th/clubhouse(used to live in Essex).

Quite a number of meets are arranged in Kent/surrey on here, but not many people from Essex sadly.


----------



## uptoscratchgolf (Oct 24, 2018)

DRW said:



			The last video, was that at Basildon golf club ? been a few years since playing it but seem to remember the 18th/clubhouse(used to live in Essex).

Quite a number of meets are arranged in Kent/surrey on here, but not many people from Essex sadly.
		
Click to expand...

Hey mate,

Cheers for the reply!

It was indeed. Good ole' Basildon. They've re-done the course and it's a really good one. Plus, can't go wrong with a round and a beer for Â£12 in the summer!

Ah that's a shame, would be good to get something near Essex way.


----------



## DRW (Oct 24, 2018)

Get stuck in with the site and post in the main forums.

The courses/meets in Kent are great , especially Royal Cinque Ports which is in my top 3 fav links courses. The courses are brilliant and 3 meets being held in November at RSG, RCP and Princes.


----------



## uptoscratchgolf (Oct 24, 2018)

DRW said:



			Get stuck in with the site and post in the main forums.

The courses/meets in Kent are great , especially Royal Cinque Ports which is in my top 3 fav links courses. The courses are brilliant and 3 meets being held in November at RSG, RCP and Princes. 

Click to expand...

oh awesome!

Will have to check them out, cheers mate!


----------



## efdeel (Nov 23, 2019)

uptoscratchgolf said:



			Hey guys!

My friend and I have recently started our very tongue-in-cheek journey to professional golf 

We absolutely love playing and keen to have a round with other golf enthusiasts in and around Essex/London.

You can check us out here: Instagram and YouTube

Lukas 

Click to expand...

New subscriber here...keep them coming. Yes I have my own golf channel too.


----------

